

Verbal Abuse on the Linux Mailing Lists - m_ram
https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/7/15/329

======
m_ram
Sarah Sharp linked to this on her blog [1], but the discussion itself is more
interesting.

[1] [http://sarah.thesharps.us/2013/07/15/no-more-verbal-
abuse/](http://sarah.thesharps.us/2013/07/15/no-more-verbal-abuse/)

------
wiml
.... her response to perceived verbal intimidation and abuse is threats of
verbal intimidation and abuse?

------
hannibal5
Same old culture clash again.

Linux kernel list has this old school male hacker culture where being nice and
politically correct when you disagree is not required. If you make mistakes,
it should hurt and you should take it personally and cry at night.

Then there is this new politically correct enterprise framework hacker culture
where people want to connect and to be accepted as human beings.

It's like merging between motorcycle gang and golf club.

People should understand that calling names and getting insulted is not always
bad thing. If you assume that all mailing lists should end up being bland and
polite, you'll be disappointed.

~~~
yogo
_It 's like merging between motorcycle gang and golf club._

That's priceless :).

In many ways this is the norm for mailing lists and IRC channels. I'm not
condoning this kind of behavior but it's been that way for a long time. It
also starts at the top and many projects do not tolerate that kind of behavior
and encourage everyone to be part of the community--there is hope.

------
gverri
Seems like Linus is still a douchebag.

